# A few shots with my full micarta LBS



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! The other day I went to the mountian for a ride on the quad with my dad and my daughter .. did a little shooting while we were there .. love getting out with my loved ones and enjoying nature .. and also slingshots!!  .. hope you guys like the video .. LBS baby!!  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks a beautiful place to shoot, cracking shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn my friend!! Beautiful frame.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice, enjoyed that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice shooting mate! Very nice surroundings too!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Great place to shoot Joey :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Looks a beautiful place to shoot, cracking shooting


Cheers Tony!! .. appreciate that man .. and yes it's super peaceful .. gotta love the hills

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn my friend!! Beautiful frame.


Thank you my friend !  .. I appreciate that ! This full micarta is some tough stuff .. it is unbreakable .. especially in 15mm lol! I call this one my tank LBS !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLINGINSHOT said:


> Nice, enjoyed that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy ! .. glad you liked it! . Love shooting in the mountians

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skropi said:


> Nice shooting mate! Very nice surroundings too!


Thank you buddy! .. and yea .. it's my happy place for sure  ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Great place to shoot Joey


Thank you Kalevala !! I love shooting in the hills .. very peaceful place 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

In my day off I hope I'll have the time to get my son and my butt over to the mountain for some nice shooting.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skropi said:


> In my day off I hope I'll have the time to get my son and my butt over to the mountain for some nice shooting.


Ohhhh ya .. nothing better dude !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

That there is some mighty fine shootin'


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

gunslingster said:


> That there is some mighty fine shootin'


Well thank u kind sir !  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

